# Carradice of Nelson Overlander Panniers



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2012)

One of the new bikes (acquired this weeked) came with some old panniers which we don't need/want.

From a bit of a dig online, they seems to hold 48L between them, and date possibly from 2007?

All the zips work, as do all the clips and there are no tears in the fabric etc. This set have a definite left and right with pockets on the outside - 1 small, 1 large. Anyhow - I will post them (you pay) or you can collect from Cheshire West area.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Dec 2012)

Most generous and just what I need: PM sent.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2012)

Subject to payment of postage, panniers have gone.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

2nd dibs if it falls thru.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Dec 2012)

Panniers not needed after all, so you're welcome to them BFB.


----------



## stephec (11 Dec 2012)

Could I go seconds if BFB doesn't take them please?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2012)

Is that cereal bar up for grabs, I'm starving.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that cereal bar up for grabs, I'm starving.


found it in the panniers - Best Before Date is November 2011 so no idea how many years it has been there!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2012)

stephec said:


> Could I go seconds if BFB doesn't take them please?


certainly


----------



## dave2041 (13 Dec 2012)

Dibs if others fall through.


----------



## Cavalol (14 Dec 2012)

Can I be (whatever number) in the queue too, please? I'm in Cheshire so could collect no bother.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb is getting the panniers this Saturday, so unless he decides they are not for him when he sees them, I think I can say that they have now gone!


----------



## stephec (14 Dec 2012)

Fingers crossed Bropmton changes his mind.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Dec 2012)

The Panniers now have a new home.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Dec 2012)

Yes they have.., thank you very much and it was nice meeting you both. Good look in your endeavours.


----------

